# UND Going Division 1????



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

*University of North Dakota group starts looking at Division I *

The Associated Press - Tuesday, January 10, 2006

GRAND FORKS, N.D.

A University of North Dakota group looking at whether the school should move to NCAA Division I in all sports plans to spend the next 30 days gathering information.

The task force, led by Bob Boyd, a UND vice president, held its first meeting Tuesday, using the time to divide up subcommittee assignments and set deadlines for its work.

The task force is expected to send a report to UND President Charles Kupchella before the end of the spring semester in mid-May, on the pros and cons of a move to Division I.

Boyd said the report will not include recommendations "but simply the information we have gained from our work."

Currently, UND competes at the Division II level in all sports, except for men's and women's hockey, which are Division I.

Boyd and about a dozen people, including coaches, administrative officials and students, showed up for Tuesday's first task force meeting. More members of the group are yet to be named.

The group's next meeting is set for Feb. 14, when subcommittees will return with information on key areas that would be affected by a division move.

A survey will be conducted later on the idea of a move to Division I, the group said.

"We will be surveying students, faculty, administrators, staff, alumni, friends of the university," Boyd said.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Might as well....their hockey programs are already D1.They are starting to feel like little sister to NDSU.Plus a bunch of DAC 10 schools are looking at moving up to D2.Mary already has.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

How many time can you beat Crookston 97- 3........In football!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

It's only a matter of time before they do. What you will eventually see happening is all the teams that use to be Div. 2 will all move up to Div. 1 and all the naic and other crap colleges will move to Div. 2. I belive it's just a money issue, but it will be all the same teams that were D2 moving to D1, just give it time


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow... UND is quite hypocritical in all of this! Weren't they recently mocking NDSU's move to D 1? They were saying it wasn't feasible, would lose them money, wouldn't be able to recruit...etc etc...

What happened to that logic? They must be just green (no pun intended) with envy at NDSU's success! Ironic really...


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Personally, I'm a pretty big Sioux fan, however I will admit that with SU's move to D1 I will root for them, just because they are the home team. BUT, never do I recall UND saying this


> They were saying it wasn't feasible, would lose them money, wouldn't be able to recruit...etc etc...


Stick to facts when talking about things, just because you may be a HUGE Bison fan, doesn't mean you know much. Just stick to the facts, cuz during this whole d1 move, I thought UND kept their mouth closed

maybe you are mistaken by some of your UND friends saying that kind of garbage, but Kupchella or Thomas or Lennon or anyone by that matter, saying those things, is a little rediculous

UNLESS you can back that up with that stuff said in a paper (The Forum, Grand Forks Herald)

stick to the facts


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I am an NDSU alumni. I fully supported the move back when it was announce even though I caught holy -ell because I lived in Grand Forks at the time. I took alot of punishment from mostly middle-aged men.

It is funny I couldn't even get groceries at Hugo's without some 40 year old who didn't know me from squat say, "You must be pretty tough wearing that shirt around here" or some other negative reference to going D1.

Being involved in the community about a year ago I was on a committee who held a luncheon who's guest speakers were UND coaches. Almost every coach with the exception of Roebuck eluded to the fact that recruiting was tough becuase "kids" nowadays want to play D1. I think Glass said it 3 times during his speech.

UND needs to make this move and they should have done it when NDSU did. They do have the talent and coaching ability and I would like to see them make the move.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

There are consequences to moving up to D1.Will these schools ever again play in a national championship game in any sport other than D1A football?I bet not.If you are satisfied with that go for it.

And Division 1A is nothing more than a Division 2....second level teams.Might as well make a 1A in every sport and call it Division 2.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Ken, you have a great point. National Championships, kiss em goodbye. The time will come where you will just be cheering for maybe a division championship, but chances are a slim .1% that it would ever be a National for either und or su. That's the downfall, I love watching UND football every year because they always have a chance at the Div2 Championship, and that's what it's about, all the marbles. It will be a sad day when UND goes D1


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

DJ
UMC hasnt been on UND's schedule for 2 years so what is your point...


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Tator said:


> Personally, I'm a pretty big Sioux fan, however I will admit that with SU's move to D1 I will root for them, just because they are the home team. BUT, never do I recall UND saying this
> 
> 
> > They were saying it wasn't feasible, would lose them money, wouldn't be able to recruit...etc etc...
> ...


Umm Tator... never said I was a HUGE Bison fan... your words ...your insinuation... I am sticking to facts.... do some searches on IN-Forum and GF Herald websites and search for UND's thoughts on NDSU Division I move.... if you want to pay for the back articles they are there... If you'd like to read excerpts about from UND sources (E.g., Administrators, coaches, Athletic Dir's etc)...the comments were from them...NOT my personal friends!

As memory serves they DID make several comments about all the above in one way or another. THAT is exactly why they DIDN'T follow NDSU immediately! Why else did they wait? They were simply watching NDSU do the feasibility study, make the move, then evaluate their success etc...

Behind the scenes, they thought they'd enjoy watching NDSU struggles, would enjoy the lessened watered down competition in the NCC and D2 for that matter, and would enjoy the recruiting advantage of all the area athlete's who couldn't compete at the D1 level and would naturally be more attracted to UND. Well.... It hasn't quite turned out the way they envisioned.... Athletes want to compete at the D1 level even if that means walking on to NDSU. UND coaches have had a harder time recruiting than they thought they would. NDSU's higher visibility in academia circles has opened up increasing levels of research and grant donations. And... most importantly, the NCC has lost it's "luster" without multiple high quality teams to play against. With NDSU and the other teams moving, the league is weaker, wins are easier, games are needing to be scheduled against weaker opponents... Long story short... it ain't the same as it used to be!

I don't need to justify myself to you. Belong to Nodak Outdoors a little longer before you begin throwing around ultimatums....

My :2cents:

All in all...this is a moot point... I hope they do move up to DI! I want the Bison/Sioux game back! Bring on the Nickel trophy again! :beer:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I don't think me being around nodakoutoors any longer means crap buddy, is their a seniority at this site???? meaning if you have 1000 posts or more that means you know more about any topic you write on??? don't think so, that context was the stupidist thing I heard from you so far...

As for stating facts, I read the Forum every single day, and NEVER EVER had I EVER heard a coach saying that in the Fargo Forum, IF a coach had said that, I would've remembered and I would've thought he was an idiotic moron.......and I would've remembered it, it didn't get said on paper.

NDSU hasn't exactly been a tremendous D1 opponent. Volleyball, I think they won 2 games this year. It's nice to see them trying to get some hockey going, girls basketball has been mostly a mess, and the mens basketball is ok, believe me, when they took wisconsin out, I was just as happy if UND would've taken em out, it was a big win...........and personally I think if they played them 10 more times, they would probably lost 10 more times, reading the stats from that game, the Badgers shot horribly, and their top 2 guys were off......bad, and I believe they had 2 good reserves that were out................but that's besides, it was a big win for the Bison, and I was definatetly happy seeing ESPN and hearing North Dakota said on it, although I personally thought they made a mockery out of us, but the he!! with them.

As for recruiting, ya SU gets the 2 greatest players that come out of ND every year, than the rest try walk on or play UND, that's fine, I think UND has been recruiting just fine, football anyways.......

so that's my thoughts again........maybe it don't mean anything though, being I only have 40 posts, maybe I'll get on this topic in a couple more months, once I have a few more posts under my belt, maybe than, in your eyes, that means I'm someone on this site, someone who can write about something, and know what I'm talking about, hopefully, for your sake I can get to 1000 posts, and start writing about things and get respect, until then..................................................


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

> UND's current athletic budget is $5.8 million ($1.8 million of which is for hockey) per year; the average for Division I-AA schools is $4.7 million; the average for the nearest D-IAA conference, the Big Sky, is $6.2 million.
> 
> Our nearest Division I neighbor, the University of Minnesota, serves as a good illustration of why cost is an issue. It is worth taking a look at Minnesota because Division I means Division I for all sports, even if football is played at Division I-AA. According to a recent article in the Chronicle of Higher Education, Minnesota is facing a deficit of at least $55 million over the next five years - on an annual budget of just under $50 million. This, despite the fact that football, basketball, and hockey all make a "profit" at Minnesota. This, also, despite the fact that football is fairly successful, the team having played in bowl games in both '99 and '00. The University of Minnesota currently subsidizes athletics from dollars that could be spent on academic programs to the tune of $8-10 million each year. Budget problems threaten Minnesota's non-revenue-producing sports. Many such sports have been eliminated across the country at the D-I level. Title IX critics say that Title IX is primarily to blame, but budget problems such as those cited here surely have also contributed. This trend increasingly takes college sports out of the "co-curricular" - even out of the "extracurricular" - into professional sports and on toward irrelevance to higher education.


This was taken from UNDs website and is written by Kupchella. Seems to me they were afraid of losing money.

www.und.edu/president/html/statements/div1.html

This is the whole article.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

I can see the move happening evetually if scholarships and fundinf for DII schools continue to decline


----------

